# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  Pajeros

## NInA

*I Loooooooooooooooooooooove Pajeros. I m die hard fan of Pajeros. They are sexy and down n dirty  soooooo cool to drive and for speeding i love to get one 

Which one wud u recommand? 

So far, i like this one below.



Mitsubishi Unveils Pajero TR4*

----------


## RAHEN

i like pajero 2006 model...that is cute...
i like the comfy of primeva...but pajero is awesome.

----------


## villies

I drived pajero.. but maza nahi aya... I lyk to drive Vigo

----------


## AGB

Go for Range Rover ... its sexy and really down and dirty :P muaaaaah to Range Rover ...

----------


## jabba

hell yeah with the pajeros i have a 98 and really worked for 4wding

----------

